# What do you make of this stud dog?



## Lisa_and_Willow.

Amberland Aden is the father of a litter I am thinking of looking at. What do you make of him? No pic of the database but I have found one online elsewhere.

Any commets welcome!

Pedigree: Amberland Aden


----------



## Jazzys Mom

First, the link is wrong and I cannot change it. If you drop the 2 http's and just go www.k9data then it takes you to his pedigree. There is no picture there though. I can't tell too much about the dogs in the pedigree as I don't know them. Maybe someone else here can help.

Welcome to the forum!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

Link fixed.


----------



## goldensmum

Can't access the picture, but do recognise some of the line - do you know what the hip scores of dam and sire are, if they have clear eye certs etc. Sorry can't be any more help


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I'm not a major fan of UK type dogs but the Stanroph dogs are outstanding for their type IMO and if I was going to buy a UK dog it would be from that kennel.


----------



## MisterBailey

I thought that name Stanroph was familiar! Baileys mother was bred from the same kennel. Different dogs to the one you posted, but same place.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I really liked one bitch she had when I lived in England. GORGEOUS and she could really move.


----------



## mist

I could only find a head shot of Aden


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

He's pretty!


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Nice looking Golden!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## vrocco1

Wow, now that is a beautiful face. I'd love to give him a big hug. He seems a bit darker then most of the dogs from the UK I've seen here on the forum.


----------



## Tahnee GR

Beautiful head! And I really like the Stanroph dogs a lot. I agree with ACC-if I were to buy an dog from England, I would go to Stanroph.


----------



## BeauShel

Beautiful dog.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.

Thankyou for all your responses. Yes I have to agree that Amberland Aden is a lovely looking dog! The mother has good hip/elbow scores and a clear eye certificate.

I am so excited!!!

Sorry about the broken link in my original post. I have too many puppy thoughts in my head!


----------



## WoodysMum

You can borrow woody for a dirty weekend if you want, im sure he wouldnt mind. lol.


----------



## goldensmum

He looks a very handsome chap


----------



## lovealways_jami

Beautiful face!


----------



## Joe

That is a definitely one good looking Golden.
Joe


----------



## twinny41

Well known camrose cabus christopher and tallyrand of anbria among his ancestors. Same as my Meg (mind you lots of UK GR's can be traced back to these studs!) Christopher was a well known character in his time. Have you tried the Standfast database?


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Oakly's dad was a Stanroph dog. I see many of his ancestors in that pedigree. The head shot is gorgeous.


----------



## SWEETBAILEYKISS

*I have a Stanroph Girl*

My girl is a Stanroph dog..... I know her breeder very well, all of her dogs are gorgeous (of course I am bias on that one..lol)


----------



## Manna777

My previous goldies were Stanroph - from School Boy.
Eric was used as a stud dog before he came and spent his senior years with his sister Star

Very good line in the UK along with Kerrien


----------



## TheZ's

My Zoe has some Stanroph dogs behind her on her fathers side. Do any of the UK members know any thing about the UK dogs in her pedigree? Her pedigree is at k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=343850


----------

